# que hi ha



## Azzurra

Hola de nuevo 
Se ve que en estos me persiguen las frases con "hi"...  En este caso:

_- Perquè les ganes de plorar que tenen les criatures de bolquers és perquè ja ho senten.
-Ja senten què?
-L'olor que hi ha escampada de la mort... Després un s'hi avesa...
_ *
*¿La disposición de esta frase no es un poco "rara"? Además, no sé si le pillo el sentido... ¿Sería algo como "l'olor escampada de la mort", como si "que hi ha" no compareciera en la frase?*

*Gracias.... *
*


----------



## betulina

Ciao, Azzurra,

Yo entiendo lo mismo que tú. Creo que tiene el mismo significado con el "que hi ha" que sin. "Les criatures de bolquers senten l'olor escampada de la mort". Supongo que hay quien prefiere que según qué participios no aparezcan solos, y entonces se pone un "que hi ha" para acompañarlos y darle más forma de oración, pero creo que es lo mismo.

Espera más respuestas, si acaso.


----------



## ACQM

Bueno, la frase se puede entender sin el "que hi ha", pero el autor opta por enfatizar que el olor está centrado en ese lugar, que está justo ahí.


----------



## Azzurra

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones  A ver si consigo reproducir el mismo efecto en la traducción al italiano... Alla prossima! Grazie mille


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¿No puedes decirlo igual, _l'odore che c'è..._?


----------



## Azzurra

No sé, me parece que no suena muy bien en italiano... Quizás "L'odore di morte che c'è sparso"... Pero no acaba de convencerme... Sigo pensándomelo, a lo mejor no está tan mal... Grazie!


----------



## Azzurra

betulina said:


> Supongo que hay quien prefiere que según qué participios no aparezcan solos, y entonces se pone un "que hi ha" para acompañarlos y darle más forma de oración



Hola Betulina  Estuve dándole vueltas a esto que me comentabas... ¿es acaso un procedimiento lingüístico que tiene algún nombre específico? Por curiosidad...  Gracias, como siempre


----------



## betulina

Hola, Azzurra 

No, no, que yo sepa no es ningún procedimiento establecido. Sólo lo digo de manera intuitiva, porque alguna vez a mí me ha pasado, que aún pudiendo poner el participio solo detrás del sustantivo me ha sonado mejor poner la relativa completa, con el "que hi ha" o "que hi havia", o lo que necesitase. Ahora no se me ocurre ninguna frase en donde lo haría, si la encuentro te lo digo, pero más que nada es algo intuitivo, creo.

En tu caso, estoy de acuerdo con ACQM en que le da más énfasis. A mí me gusta tu propuesta en italiano, pero tú eres la nativa.


----------



## Azzurra

Gracias Betulina  Tienes razón, también en italiano es así... a veces me pierdo buscando reglas de "fanta-linguistica"...  Grazie ancora, alla prossima


----------

